# Cannon MP600 Error U052



## C Mauldin (Nov 19, 2010)

I have an error message that says U052 the type of print head is incorrect. install the correct print head. I have never tampered with the print head that came with it.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Try removing and reseat the print head.


----------



## robtgrog (Nov 20, 2010)

I have an MP530 getting the same error. I've changed, and cleaned the print heads. Turned on and off plugged and unplugged. I still get the same error. This also stops the fax and scanner options allowing me to do nothing with the piece of equiptment at all. any help would be a blessing.


----------



## Jann31 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi C Mauldin, 

Try this:

*Solution 1*:


Remove and replace the cartridges.
*Solution 2*:


Insert new cartridges
*Solution 3*:


Reseat the print head to correct print issues or clear an error.​
(From: Fix your printer)

Good luck !


----------

